# Wild Wadi or Aquaventure



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

We're a family of 3. Fairly adventurous parents and a not so brave 7 year old. He is a good swimmer though. Which waterpark do you recommend? Wild Wadi or the park at Atlantis?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you want a less crowded time (and less expensive - especially with all of the deals going on now) with more family-style rides, head out to Dreamland in Umm Al Quwain: Welcome to Dreamland Aqua Park 

-md000/Mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I went to Wild Wadi about 7 years ago and Aquaventure a couple of months ago. Aquaventure is obviously newer and more popular these days. It was a bit too crowded on a Friday though.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Aquaventure is more lazy river, Wild Wadi is more queuing for rides.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

md000 said:


> If you want a less crowded time (and less expensive - especially with all of the deals going on now) with more family-style rides, head out to Dreamland in Umm Al Quwain: Welcome to Dreamland Aqua Park
> 
> -md000/Mike


They also serve alcohol there and you have the chance to pop into Barracuda (next door) on the way home - bonus


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Never been top Wild Wadi but Atlantis was fun


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

been to all of them and a while back i would say aquaventure but now with wild wadi's addition of a couple of new crazy rides then now wild wadi wins hands down!


----------



## tallbaldblue (Apr 11, 2011)

*Groupon discount 4 Dreamland, prices?*

Groupon discount 4 Dreamland, prices? gonabit.com?

055 9066883

anyone who likes to hang out with Canadians please add me as a friend on here, thks!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

tallbaldblue said:


> Groupon discount 4 Dreamland, prices? gonabit.com?
> 
> 055 9066883
> 
> anyone who likes to hang out with Canadians please add me as a friend on here, thks!


Aww man, I hate Canadians! LOL. j/k


----------



## tobester (Feb 18, 2010)

Wild Wadi have a couple of awesome rides, Aquaventure has the advantage of being situated opposite Seafire Steak house. I find it quite amusing to walk out of Aquaventure in shorts and flip-flops with wet hair and stroll straight into a very swanky restaurant and still have waiters falling over themselves to cater to your every whim...


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

My husband and I went to Wild Wadi last month with some friends and we had a blast! Great rides. Aquaventure is next on our list though. I think it depends on how your 7 year old would do with the rides...


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Get the entertained, buy 1 get 1 free deals for both


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

i loved LOVED LOVED wild wadi!!! (i recently saw on their website that they do birthday parties also-- do you think that offer of guest goodie bags and cake included package stands for 25 year olds???)

not to mention the buffet at jumeirah beach hotel right next door is to die for!


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Vote for Wild Wadi!


----------

